# 36Ft Naval Pinnace



## Jack Anchor (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi. I am seeking a photograph/drawing of a 36 foot Royal Naval Pinnace 36. 
Info I have is. Speed 8 knots - Lifesaving Load 76 - Smooth Water Load 60
Dorman Diesel Engine - Kitchener Rudder - One hand pump. 
Three Portable Canopies

Cheers Jack


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Can I ask what are the differences between a naval waler,cutter and pinnace?
They are all ship to shore transport but I am not sure of the size order

Bob


----------



## Jack Anchor (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Bob,
They are all mostly small boats, rowing or with a small engine. Collect or take men and stores ashore.

Jack


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi there Jack, yes I looked up the old navy pinnaces for sale on the British boat sales sites to see that pinnaces are usually the bigger craft and most are closed in launch type boats. I guess the cutters and whalers are the lap strake built smaller open boats. I have written about my experiences with one of these under tread "Kitchener Rudder"

Regards 

Bob


----------

